# M&P .40 fullsized/compact question



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought my M&p .40c a couple of years ago. Just a few months ago I decided to get a full sized .40. After shooting both the full sized seems to have more recoil, and just more difficult to control. I run the medium backstrap on the compact and the small on the full sized. I am thinking that the bigger grip on the full sized has something to do with it. Unfortunately, I am regretting getting the full sized. I think I would have been alot happier getting a 9mm compact or a .45c instead.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## NCW Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm kind of late to the show... but I too bought the 40c and the about a year and a half later the 40 full size. At first I liked the 40c better than the full size, but after shooting it some I got used to it. I use the same size backstrap on both.


----------



## Falconloader (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm assuming you are using the same ammo/grain powder charge with both?


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

My experience is the opposite. i have had the MP40FS for a year. When I wnted to try the MP40C at my LGS/Range, I took my 40FS along and alternated some shots between the two. I tried the small strap on my FS but went back to the medium strap. My hands are "medium." The FS was definitely easier to shoot as shown in the target performance. That is my home defense gun where size does not matter. So for a smaller gun, I bought an SR40C which is smaller than the MP40C. I expect it to have the same recoil as the MP40C because the weights are the same. For a CC gun, I don't feel I need great accuracy. I just need fist-size accuracy at 15 to 25 ft. That's what I expect to get after a fair amount of practice. For hand strengthening, I use 10-lb barbells instead of firing hundreds of rounds of .40 cal. I expect to shoot a box a month between both guns.


----------



## NCW Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Falconloader said:


> I'm assuming you are using the same ammo/grain powder charge with both?


If this is directed at me, yes I use the same WWB Or American Eagle 180gr FMJ for practice and carry Federal HST 180gr.


----------

